# UML Implementierungsunterschied bei Assoziation



## chetigol (27. Nov 2017)

Ich hab eine Frage zum Verständnis der Implementierung einer in UML modellierten gerichteten und einer ungerichteten Assoziation.







Diese bidirektional gerichtete Assoziation ist relative einfach, beide Klassen halten eine Referenz auf die andere Klasse. Würde also als Code folgendermaßen ausschauen:


```
class Parent
   {
   private ArrayList<Child> kind;
  
   public Parent()
       {
       }
   };

class Child
   {
   private Parent elternteil[2];

   public Child()
       {
       }   
   };
```

Wie würde aber folgendes Klassenmodell implementiert werden?






Impliziert die Rollenangabe an beiden Assoziationsenden und/oder die Angabe der Multiplizität nicht indirekt eine bidirektional gerichtete Assoziation?
Ich würde dieses Klassendiagramm jedenfalls genau gleich wie das obere implementieren.

Oder versteh ich da etwas falsch? was gibt der Richtungspfeil dann an, wenn nicht das halten einer Referenz auf das Objekt der assozierten Klasse?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Nov 2017)

Keine Pfeile impliziert mWn schon bidirektionalität, Pfeile in beide Richtungen müssten deshalb überflüssig sein.


----------



## chetigol (4. Dez 2017)

passt, danke für die Antwort. Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher.


----------

